# Wsp



## Trinity (Sep 17, 2013)

Wholesale Supplies Plus is having a 4 hour sale on everything going on right now  Getting my much abused credit card out


----------



## savonierre (Sep 17, 2013)

I am not going to look, nope, no siree..


----------



## Stakie (Sep 17, 2013)

WHYYYYYY!? I want to purchase so bad now...


----------



## evilnurse (Sep 17, 2013)

Ohhhh, the temptation is getting to meeeee.


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## lpstephy85 (Sep 17, 2013)

I think I just bought every FO under the sun! Why oh why??


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 17, 2013)

I saw the sale earlier and I swear they just do it after I order.. I pissed them off somehow. LOL

I JUST put in two orders for $900 total two days ago, now this? GRRR 
Love the sale but hate that it always always always is within days of me putting in my big orders. Not the little ones, the bigger ones. :/ 

Site is slow but I'm topping off my shelves with extras. LOL


----------



## lpstephy85 (Sep 17, 2013)

jenneelk said:


> I saw the sale earlier and I swear they just do it after I order.. I pissed them off somehow. LOL
> 
> I JUST put in two orders for $900 total two days ago, now this? GRRR
> Love the sale but hate that it always always always is within days of me putting in my big orders. Not the little ones, the bigger ones. :/
> ...



Wow, that would have been nice if they would have had it the other day! I couldn't resist even though I have enough fragrances as is! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## soap_rat (Sep 17, 2013)

Grr, I give up--their pages keep timing out, I'm sure it's all of YOU on their site 

I really only wanted mango butter, they were sold out during their last sale.  I was trying to find out how much the shipping would cost since I won't get to the $30.  Anyone want to trade with me for a little mango butter so I can try it out? 

Jennee, that is so frustrating!  With orders of your size, maybe they should always give you a discount!


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 17, 2013)

I have my usual 25 lbs coming.. I can help out. 
And yeah.. I do get lots of rewards. haha

If I can get out that is.. slow.. slow..


----------



## ocean_soul (Sep 17, 2013)

Whew, just placed an order with them a few minutes ago...boy am I glad I checked my email in the nick of time!  I've been waiting for a couple of weeks now to place an order with them, now I'm soooooo glad I waited!  Too bad they were all sold out of Olive Refined A oil.  Oh wells...


----------



## houseofwool (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you for this - even thought I didn't see the posting until after the sale was scheduled to end, I was able to get the sale prices because there had been some sort of problem with the site and they extended the hours!


----------



## lsg (Sep 18, 2013)

Temptation got me also.  :think:


----------



## soap_rat (Sep 18, 2013)

They extended it?  Hmm, they sent me a second email an hour before the sale ended, too bad they didn't send one more telling me I had more time to deal with their site!  I'm glad you got your purchase in, though.


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 18, 2013)

I was online placing a 300.00 order befored they posted the sale but noticed everyting I was purchasing was all on sale so I was extremely happy and made my purchase.  Then I received notification that they were having a sale and it didn't start until 7:00 and I was worried that maybe they woudl adjust the prices to the original since it was before the sale technically started but all was good.


----------



## StarBrown (Sep 18, 2013)

How did I miss this?? I got an e-mail about a stock update, but not the sale...


----------



## jenneelk (Sep 18, 2013)

My notifications have been wonky too.. and don't get me started on stock updates. :/
I've been waiting ages to get two items and got a stock update yesterday am only to have it sold out again 6 hours later. This is the 2nd or 3rd time it's happened too. Sad sad... I don't know if they took it down for the sale or just got like hardly any in. Now it's another 10 days for arrival. Heading to etsy to order instead.


----------



## kazmi (Sep 19, 2013)

I didn't see the email notice until about half hour before it ended.  I keep a bunch of stuff in my wish list as reminders of what I need or want to buy so I was able to get my shopping cart filled before it ended.  It took forever! though since the site was sooo slowwwww.


----------

